# low odor strains



## skateNsmoke (Feb 16, 2006)

does anyone know of any strains that have low odor i know of northern lights but theres gotta be more


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, NL is about the best your are gonna get that I know of in the low odor strains. It's one of the most potent anyways and very lucrative. I'd reccommend it.


----------



## gcr6bk (Feb 16, 2006)

blue nirvana (blueberry)


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 13, 2006)

El Diablo Verde said:
			
		

> Well, NL is about the best your are gonna get that I know of in the low odor strains. It's one of the most potent anyways and very lucrative. I'd reccommend it.


  YES! Why can't everyone see the humor in the VP faux pax! HA!HA!HA! Could'nt happen to a better guy!


----------



## SoFlnightlight (Feb 6, 2009)

Gcr6bk, thanks for that info. How long is flowering time and I grow in hydro so I was just wondering how if u know the THC content? Were u impressed with overall yeild and growing experience with that strain. Thanks for the info I'm gonna look into that thanks.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 12, 2009)

Nirvana Pure Power Plant { PPP }  is also one that isn't to smelly.  I've got that going right now and you wouldn't even know its there.  I still have about three weeks to go but what I've sampled makes me think this is going to be a very powerful smoke.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 12, 2009)

I've grown Aurora twice now and it is so low odour that my 8 plants didn't require any kind of filter despite the fact that the grow room is outdoors and next to the road. Aurora is an F1 cross and one parent is NL.


----------

